# Back from Japan with...



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Good day

So, I came back from Japan and I could not leave that "Black and Green" thingy behind.

Hitachi M8V2, 11 Amps, soft start, speed control (8K~25K) and the dust port was in the box as a bonus but it still has to prove itself in the field.

Maybe that's a good excuse to make a new router table, I mean, to change the top for a bigger one otherwise I don't have any intentions to change the workmate with cabinet router table.

Regards
niki


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats on the new router. I see you got the new model with the sports shoe styling  Enjoy the new router!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi niki

Hope you had a good trip 

I see you got your "Black and Green thingy" You know I'm going to ask how much did you pay for it ??? in Japan and how much did you save by getting it in Japan 
and did it fit inside your suit case ? 

That's if you don't mind me asking  

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Good to have you back, Niki.

That looks like a go-getter of a router. Please give us a review of it after running it thru it's paces.


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you 

Corey
First time I've seen the new production line of Hitachi I thought exactly like you..."Are they sell sport shoes or what"...but the Japanese love all those "toys" and Japan is as always a good market for everything...

BJ
BJ without a question is not BJ 
It costs around $250 (I know that in USA it's much cheaper) but it still half of the price than in Europe.
I carried the "Baby" with me in a bag-pack all the way to Poland...the security guys did not understand what is this "animal" but after short explanation, it went through.
BTW, it works on 100 Volts but I have a big 3000 Watts step-down transformer so no problem (I have many tools from Japan).

Bob
I will but it will take some time, my wife has many "projects" for me in her garden and after she gave the OK to buy the router I cannot say NO...you know...

niki


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome back Niki. Congrats on your new router. It will be interesting to see how you put it to use. I'm sure you will come up with something simple and innovative.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Have fun with your new "baby" Niki. I will be looking forward to your reports.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome back Niki, I hope that you had an enjoyable trip. I must say that I'm a little surprised that you only purchased a 1.5hp router, I would have expected a more powerful one. During you're absence I produced a version of you're "Niki-Lift" to suit my router table and am sure that in the next few months there will be countless versions being made around the world, bearing in mind the huge differential between members and visitors viewing this forum at any one time most of whom no doubt are members of other forums ensuring that you're idea will soon spread. Here are some shots taken during it's making. I haven't got a suitable project in mind at the moment but expect to have one in a few weeks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Looks like your foot power tee-toddy lift should work fine,nice job 

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Depends on where you live BJ. That particular device is also known as a teeter-totter and a see-saw in different areas of the country.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

hahahahahahahaha was not too sure on that one 
picture worth a 1000 words .....in this case.....
I made a kids swing along time back that used the same setup so to speak ,the kids would sit and pump and pull on the front grip and it had 3 ropes hanging from the tree to hold the device (swing)  one of the toys from along time ago ...for me...that my grandfather made for us 
And when I saw Harry's setup it rang a bell for me  



Bj


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you all
I'm sure that I'll enjoy my "baby" (who does not enjoy a new toy)... 

Harry???!!!
Wow, wow, wow
You made it, you MADE it...
What the beautiful surprise...and you are already "showing-off" with your accurate doweling.
Yours looks like a pro work and not like mine...prototype

I hope that you will enjoy it like I do, of course some modifications and improvements will come with time and experience.

I did not buy the bigger router (M12V2) not because of the money (it's only $100 more) but because I did not have any need for more power actually, my old M8 does everything for me, I just wanted newer model (after 10 years with the M8) and this one is 12 Amps (instead of 8 Amps of the M8) and I'm sure that it will be sufficient for the kinds of works that I do.

Again, I'm really impressed from your design and work of your "Pedal"

Regards
niki


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry and Niki..... I like the idea behind the router lift and it has given me an idea to think about in the Oak-Park table. Perhaps a hand operated version instead of a foot operated one. I am going to have to give this some serious thought. Nice design Niki and nice construction Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for you're reaction Niki it looks like I shall be fully testing it in the next few days. To-day my brother-in-law came round with some pine and a "master plan" for a small coffee table so providing I don't end up with a pile of firewood, I hope to post some photos. in the near future.
Regarding the power of a router, it's like an audio amplifier, even if one normally listens to music at a sedate level, with a small amp. when something like the cannon in the 1812 fires, the power supply and output stage can't cope resulting in distortion (clipping) whereas a large power amp. just breezes along. In a similar way with a low power router when doing a big project in hardwood the motor soon heats up whereas a big machine will take it all in it's stride. I'm sure Niki that because of you're experience in the aircraft industry you knew all of the above but I had to say it just in case, also as a pointer for any newcomers to this forum.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*BobN*

Bob, I think that a hand operated version of the "Niki-lift" suitable for the Oak Park table would be far simpler than the one that I made to suit my table, I shall therefore make sure that I view all you're forthcoming posts!


----------

